# Adding "Chat" to TalkAboutMarriage.com



## Chris H.

I found a chat script that I like. It's not a traditional "chat room" though. It's more like the type of chat on Facebook. The thing I like about it is:

1. You're already logged in when you log into our website.

2. You have to be "friends" with another user to chat with them (you have to go to their profile page and add them as a friend, then they need to approve it or add you as well).

3. The chat is private so others can't see what you're saying.

4. You can easily turn it off or block people from seeing you available.

Let me know if you guys think we should try it out.


----------



## Catholic_RN

Sounds like a good idea. =)


----------



## Chris H.

I'm pretty sure it's just a one-to-one private chat. I don't think you can have 3 chatting at the same time together.

If that's something more people would want though (a traditional chat room), I would rather do that. Maybe we should take a poll.


----------



## Amplexor

The only problem I have with the chat room idea is that many come here to look for advice and rely on the threads for that. With chat there is no history of some of the advice being given, so people who aren’t members or don’t wish to post their questions for privacy or embarrassment reasons might not get some of the help they might have received from an existing thread. As far as a pure one on one chat, PMs work just fine for me. My .02.


----------



## woe_is_me

one on one seems nice, but i just pm when i want to talk to a particluar person. and it's saved in case i want to go back to what we talked about.

i think a chatroom will seem better because maybe you will get a quicker response and not have to wait until someone reads your thread. it sounds good for short questions that don't seem to need much detail.


----------



## Atholk

I can't wait to start getting into an EA here via chat.


----------



## Amplexor

Atholk said:


> I can't wait to start getting into an EA here via chat.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris H.

Amplexor said:


> The only problem I have with the chat room idea is that many come here to look for advice and rely on the threads for that. With chat there is no history of some of the advice being given, so people who aren’t members or don’t wish to post their questions for privacy or embarrassment reasons might not get some of the help they might have received from an existing thread. As far as a pure one on one chat, PMs work just fine for me. My .02.


This has been my biggest problem with it all along. I think with one-on-one chat though people will be less likely to use chat for getting advice. Also, they have to have already "friended" people to chat with them which means they would have to spend at least a little time on the site.


----------



## Chris H.

Atholk said:


> I can't wait to start getting into an EA here via chat.


I know, you and many others 

It's been asked for many times in the past, that's why I'm considering it. If you guys strongly feel it's a bad idea, maybe we shouldn't do it.


----------



## Catholic_RN

What is an EA?


----------



## Amplexor

Catholic_RN said:


> What is an EA?


Emotional Affair, It can be just as damaging as a physical one, sometimes worse. I’m a survivor so are others on the board.


----------



## Catholic_RN

Ohhh, I see.


----------



## Atholk

Chris H. said:


> I know, you and many others
> 
> It's been asked for many times in the past, that's why I'm considering it. If you guys strongly feel it's a bad idea, maybe we shouldn't do it.


I'm hoping that everyone realized I'm pointing out the obvious risk of chat, rather than really getting amped up to enmesh myself in an affair.

I suspect that the forum attracts some deeply hurt and lonely people at a crisis point in their lives. Put two such people in a private chatroom together...

That being said, anyone can just PM anyone and a EA can start that way anyway. The chat is just a tool.


----------



## Chris H.

Atholk said:


> I'm hoping that everyone realized I'm pointing out the obvious risk of chat, rather than really getting amped up to enmesh myself in an affair.



Don't worry, I knew you were joking  valid point though.


----------



## Catholic_RN

So are we going forward with the chat?


----------



## Chris H.

Please vote on the poll:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...should-we-add-chat-talkaboutmarriage-com.html


----------

